# Surgery Wednesday



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I'm getting both feet hacked on again Wednesday. They are removing the plate out of my right ankle and either removing scar tissue in the left toes or doing two joint replacements if the cartilage is shot. Doc says I'll be up on them the next day so it won't be as severe as last year. Still, both feet aren't going to be fun! Doc says two months of rehab. I'll be on here ALOT since I won't have much else to do from Wednesday on. Wish me luck!!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I feel for ya...hang in there. 

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll drag you out onto the boat. You can still sit and troll can't ya?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince,
I sure hope so!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Best wishes on a fast recovery. 

jeremy


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck Mark, you need anything give me a shout.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck on your surgery, hope it work's out well for you this time, and hope your recovery is swift.

Douglas


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Well Bunky, you're living up to your screen name. Hope you have a speedy recovery and enjoy the rest of the season w/o pain or discomfort.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I'm back home. Made it through okay. Only had one joint replaced and everything went well so the Doc said. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Best of Luck buddy!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear it went well. That way I can drag you on your good leg into the boat and you won't scream so much.


----------

